# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  Timber type and thickness for steps

## wallywhere

Hi all just in the process of installing step treads to out door stairs.
Have installed steel stringers which are spaced 1100mm apart. Anyone got recommendations on type of hardwood timber and thickness of treads.
Local timber supplier recommended 35mm stringy bark ?
anyone help Thanks :Biggrin:

----------


## sundancewfs

I used 32mm dressed vic ash for my interior stairs. but they had 32mm risers as well.

----------


## dukekamaya

280 x 32mm finish is standard for internal stairs.
35mm or 45mm dressed off the shelf is fine for outdoor stairs depending on span 
As far as the stringybark goes, ensure it is Yellow Stringybark otherwise the durability will be an issue YSB is above-ground duability 2, other stringys are dur 3)

----------

